# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  تطبيق اختراق جميع شبكات wi-fi

## hima_hamod

هل تبحث عن الويفي wifi ؟ هل امام منزلك ويفي wifi ولم تجد كلمة سر ؟ هل  تريد كشف رمز وكلمة سر الويفي ؟ هل تبحث عن برنامج اختراق الواي فاي حقيقي  100% ؟ هل تريد معرفة كود الويفي و كشف رمز السري wifi ؟ انتا الان في  المكان والزمان الصحيح الان لدينا لك برنامج يشتغل علي الهاتف ويمكنك من  اختراق شبكات wifi اي ويفي تريده سوف يقوم بي كشف كلمة سر الويفي في وقت  قصير، لن تبحت عن برنامج او اي شيئ لااخترق الوايفي لان بين يديك كنز، ابهر  اصدقائك وعائلتك بهادا البرنامج الرائع .
يمكنك التطبيق من كشف كود الويفي وأيضا يقوم تسريع الويفي كل هدا بضغطة زر واحدة. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## SAMPUTER

عن جد يوجد شئ كهذا ؟؟

----------

